# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Abtronic x2

## rachellebel

Hallo,

zouden jullie mij kunnen vertellen of dit apparaat werkt. 
Ben zelf helemaal niet dik, maar heb nooit echt een strakke buik gehad.
Heb een hekel aan buikspier-oefeningen en doe het op e.o.a. manier niet juist.
Ik zag deze reclame op t.v. en ben er heel benieuwd naar, maar het is best prijzig en heb het er wel voor over om zo'n ding aan te schaffen, maar dan moet het wel werken!

Groetjes ,

Rachellebel

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar heb wel wat info gevonden: http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-het-echt.html

Persoonlijk denk ik zelf dat het weer gewoon zo'n tvapparaat is wat vanalles beloofd en zijn werk niet doet, lees dit ook veel op het internet, het is zo'n typisch apparaat van de tell sell  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

